# Looking for info on old Ranger 12 guage semi auto



## joel mccoon (Oct 26, 2008)

*I recently acquired a Ranger 12 guage semi auto (not a Winchester). It looks exactly like a knockoff of a Browning Auto-5. Serial Number 21791. I believe it's from a company that built guns for Sears or Montgomery Wards or something like that. Based on what I've found on the internet so far I believe this may have gone out of production sometine in the 1940's. Can anyone give me any more information that might help me trace down it's origin. Who made it. When it was made. Any range of value. That type of information. It appears to have original part and bluing. Wood has not been refinished and there is a crack in the butt stock making it fit a little loose. I plan to use the gun and just want to know the details for insurance purposes.

Joel*


----------

